# For Another Unknown



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

The other night I was driving home and I saw a dead cat on our road. It was dark and all I could see was that this cat had dark fur and was the size of my Stitches. I got home and found that Stich was inside and I cried and kissed her. 

But I thought about that poor baby on the road. I didn't want its family to find it after the evening traffic had been by. So I climbed back over the hill with a flashlight and moved the poor dear off the road. It was a beautiful long haired black cat. It was still whole and not torn up and I was glad for that much. I petted its fur and set it in the grass by the road where it could be found. I cried, I couldn't help it. I know what it's like to find your baby that way. And I hate to see dead animals left that way by those that kill them. It reminds me of Molly last year.

It's been two days now and the poor thing is still there. I'm beginning to think it didn't have a home which is just breaking my heart. It's visible from the road, especially if someone is looking. I hate to leave it there, but I don't want to move it in case someone just hasn't had the time to go looking. 

Rest in peace, beauty. I wish I could have done something for you while you lived. If you didn't have a family on this earth I hope you have one in the next world. All I can promise is you will when I get there. 

Why do people have to be so careless?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, that is so sad.  You were so kind to move her off the road. Even if she was a stray, at least you took the time to care for her and you will remember her.

Poor baby. R.I.P.


----------

